# 02E / 0AM : Manual to DSG Transmission Swap



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

I recently picked up a brand new 02E from a VW Golf R20 (same as Audi S3 / Audi TT-S) and have been looking for information on how to perform a DSG swap into an older chassis (MKIV and older where DSG was not an option from the factory.

Searching the web has been proven to be quite the challenge so I am going to use VWVortex as my hub for information gathering. In time this thread will morph into an FAQ / Tech thread like the rest of our threads. If you have or know anyone that has done a DSG swap into an older chassis have them post in here. 

*FAQ:*
*02E* : VW 6 Speed wet clutch gearbox found in all north American transverse application DSG VW/Audi
*0AM* : 7-Speed dry clutch found in European 1.4 TSI / 1.6 TDI / 1.8 TSI / 2.0 TSI VAG equipped vehicles (VW/Audi/Seat/Skoda)

*PDF FILES:*
02E : SSP-308 : DIRECT SHIFT GEARBOX - 02E
4-MOTION : SSP-333 - Haldex 

Useful links:


Corrado owner with 02E gearbox swap:
http://www.dsg-corrado.de/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=46&catid=24
MKII Audi S3 with 02E Conversion:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5248493-Manual-to-DSG-swap


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

From some of the horror stories I have heard about the DSG, I am about to swap a 5 speed in to a DSG car.

My 5 speed has 225K on it with 0 issues and original clutch.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

silentdub said:


> From some of the horror stories I have heard about the DSG, I am about to swap a 5 speed in to a DSG car.
> 
> My 5 speed has 225K on it with 0 issues and original clutch.


Sorry to hear that but aside from DSG mechatronic issues , it is the gearbox of the future.:thumbup:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

spent the better part of the night working on an interface unit . MKIV swapers can benefit from a MKV steering wheel.:thumbup:


----------



## Jaxone (Jul 4, 2008)

Issam, join the discussion here : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5248493-Manual-to-DSG-swap and receive the updates.

And for the other people : Please don't hijack his post. The man wants the swap, let him do the swap. 

I bet 80-90% of the people will only go to the forums to post when they have a problem, and nobody will come to post topics like : "Wow , I was so pleased with my DSG" or "My DSG runs so perfect, I will only buy cars with DSG". No, people come and post to forums and look for info only when they have problems with something and they need help  So let the man have a DSG.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Jaxone said:


> Issam, join the discussion here : http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5248493-Manual-to-DSG-swap and receive the updates.
> 
> And for the other people : Please don't hijack his post. The man wants the swap, let him do the swap.
> 
> I bet 80-90% of the people will only go to the forums to post when they have a problem, and nobody will come to post topics like : "Wow , I was so pleased with my DSG" or "My DSG runs so perfect, I will only buy cars with DSG". No, people come and post to forums and look for info only when they have problems with something and they need help  So let the man have a DSG.


Hey
do you mind posting all your information in here as we are trying to make this the official FAQ.
Thanks for your contribution!


----------



## Jaxone (Jul 4, 2008)

Issam, I am not the one doing the swap  I am just trying to help and I can not post all the information here, it's in my head and it's way to much nto post it here :laugh::laugh:

I will of course share what can be shared and help as much as possible but information regarding the whole swap process I do not have as I never performed the swap, it's Berto and Bertram that might want to share what they know.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

One of the biggest problems with the 02E is the oil cooler causing this the DSG oil to overheat (usually past 120*C). Going to be using a custom Mocal inline thermostat along with an oil cooler and this...









should take care of the oil cooling issues nicely!


----------



## bjohns86 (Nov 7, 2011)

You mention an oil cooler problem with the DSG. Are you certain that it is ineffectiveness of oil cooler and not the oil cooling plumbing in the unit? Have you seen burnt up units because of overheating where the trans didn't compensate for temps approaching 138 C? I did see on your website a cooler system, is that for the DSG, something with more capacity? What is this plate for?

Brad


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

bjohns86 said:


> You mention an oil cooler problem with the DSG. Are you certain that it is ineffectiveness of oil cooler and not the oil cooling plumbing in the unit? Have you seen burnt up units because of overheating where the trans didn't compensate for temps approaching 138 C? I did see on your website a cooler system, is that for the DSG, something with more capacity? What is this plate for?
> 
> Brad


When the temperature reaches 130*C , the car basically goes into limp mode. It is a fail safe of the DSG. There is no upgraded heat exchanger for the 02E gearbox (and if there was , I am not sure it would even work). I had the choice of either doing an upgraded heat exchanger using a laminova unit or going with an Air cooled core. I chose the air cooled route which is what the plate is for.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like the 0AM is coming to North America!
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/article_3030.shtml

:thumbup:


----------



## Jaxone (Jul 4, 2008)

Tbh, I never saw a fried DSG due to high temperature. I have seen defective valves and other mechanical parts in the gearbox but the electronics was always intact.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Jaxone said:


> Tbh, I never saw a fried DSG due to high temperature. I have seen defective valves and other mechanical parts in the gearbox but the electronics was always intact.


The vehicle goes into a sort of limp mode before any damage can take effect.


----------



## cmrnowlin (Aug 26, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> When the temperature reaches 130*C , the car basically goes into limp mode. It is a fail safe of the DSG. There is no upgraded heat exchanger for the 02E gearbox (and if there was , I am not sure it would even work). I had the choice of either doing an upgraded heat exchanger using a laminova unit or going with an Air cooled core. I chose the air cooled route which is what the plate is for.


 I would like to do something simular. But, to be honest idk enough about these transmissions. Ill just follow your lead.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

cmrnowlin said:


> I would like to do something simular. But, to be honest idk enough about these transmissions. Ill just follow your lead.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


 So essentially you are waiting on me to copy what I am doing?


----------



## cmrnowlin (Aug 26, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> So essentially you are waiting on me to copy what I am doing?


 Yeah pretty much. Lol.....just for the cooler and such.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

cmrnowlin said:


> Yeah pretty much. Lol.....just for the cooler and such.


 Good luck.Without a sound understanding of 02E gearboxes I am afraid you wont get very far


----------



## cmrnowlin (Aug 26, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> Good luck.Without a sound understanding of 02E gearboxes I am afraid you wont get very far


 Yeah, bit ive got a lot of fellow dubbers around me with a lot mpre knowledge so itll be alright

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2010)

Interesting concepts.. If you need test mules, I have a DSG car, and I know a few high HP guys running the DSG seeing the overheating issues..


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Im running a BT setup with DSG and ive had no issues with temps but i dont run sustained boost.
Steve


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

sTT eV6 said:


> Im running a BT setup with DSG and ive had no issues with temps but i dont run sustained boost.
> Steve


are you tracking the car at all?


[email protected] said:


> Interesting concepts.. If you need test mules, I have a DSG car, and I know a few high HP guys running the DSG seeing the overheating issues..


Jacob.
Will contact you if anything. Summer time is now starting in North America.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> are you tracking the car at all?


I dont track the car but there will be the odd run round a circuit this year.
Im more for the strip, so the car is only under load for a short time.
There are some peeps in the uk that fit additional oil rads for the DSG and rear diffs.
Steve


----------



## golfa89 (Sep 6, 2007)

realy no more info on this??
and how about the flywheels in hi power cars i had a costumer with a 300 hp and blew the dmf


----------



## pizzaboygti (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so tempted by a dsg in my mk2 1.8t racecar! Following this thread!


----------



## pizzaboygti (Aug 22, 2008)

Any updates on this?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

For conversions, go mk5 R32 or S-Stronic post 2008 as the technology in the hardware/software is the next generation.
Steve


----------



## shortysclimbin (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey Issam,

Just got a ride in one of my turbo upgrade kits cars for the new CR140 motors... This one has DSG with custom software only and is running ~230whp and 400ftlbs with a torque peak around 3100rpm. The a3 is a rocket and very smooth. Your Definitely heading in the right direction. I would be interested in what you come up with as we are looking to push the 300whp mark with the car, but know we will need some DSG goodies.

PM me if you need some logging support.


----------

